# 67 400 timing chain cover gasket set



## Cudaboy_71 (Jun 10, 2017)

I have a few extra parts I'm not sure if I need. Can someone verify?

First picture is the assembly in the FSM. Second picture is off the Butler website. NOTE: I did not get that Butler kit. So, I still have the stock style timing chain cover dividers.

So:

1. Do I need the rubber ring at the red arrow? If so, where does it go (There wasn't one in the assembly when I took it apart)

2. Do I need the sleeves at the blue arrows? They weren't in my new gasket set. And, they werent in the assembly when I tore it down. Maybe they're just for the different style divider plate?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The sleeves aren't needed with '68 & earlier 8 bolt timing covers. 
The rubber O-ring goes between the intake & the top of the timing cover, it is needed, when replacing a timing cover, or when correctly reinstalling an intake.


----------



## Cudaboy_71 (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks. Intake isn't on yet. So, I'll make sure it gets put in.


----------



## Cudaboy_71 (Jun 10, 2017)

someone PM'd me and mentioned clearancing the water pump to the divider. I did some googling around and found a few videos showing how to do the 68-later one-piece dividers. does anyone have any tips (or link to a video I can't seem to find) on how to do the 2-part '67s?

I've never even heard of clearancing before. I'm not sure what I'm measuring to .001"...impeller shaft to lip of divider? the fins to the top of the divider?

FWIW I have a delco cast impeller.

thanks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Cudaboy_71 said:


> someone PM'd me and mentioned clearancing the water pump to the divider. I did some googling around and found a few videos showing how to do the 68-later one-piece dividers. does anyone have any tips (or link to a video I can't seem to find) on how to do the 2-part '67s?
> 
> I've never even heard of clearancing before. I'm not sure what I'm measuring to .001"...impeller shaft to lip of divider? the fins to the top of the divider?
> 
> ...


Set the pump on rags in a vise or on blocks supported by the casting not the shaft.
Place the plate over the impeller and tap with a mallet in a circular pattern until the impeller blades just touch the plate.
The gasket will provide the clearance so that the impeller no longer touches the plate.
When installing the manifold put a very thin coat of Ultra Blue on both sides of the intake gaskets at the front water ports only and on the round rubber gasket that goes between the TC cover and intake manifold.
Start all bolts in the manifold and the long bolt at the front.
Tighten the long bolt to 12 lbs pulling the manifold forward into the donut.
Now torque the intake to 40 lbs in 1/3rd increments.
Start with an X pattern at the 4 bolts on the water ports then the X pattern on the rest.


----------



## Cudaboy_71 (Jun 10, 2017)

Goat Roper said:


> Set the pump on rags in a vise or on blocks supported by the casting not the shaft.
> Place the plate over the impeller and tap with a mallet in a circular pattern until the impeller blades just touch the plate.
> The gasket will provide the clearance so that the impeller no longer touches the plate.
> When installing the manifold put a very thin coat of Ultra Blue on both sides of the intake gaskets at the front water ports only and on the round rubber gasket that goes between the TC cover and intake manifold.
> ...


so far, so good. the intake is already on. but, that's pretty much how it went on (i torqued the donut bolt to 12 last though...hope that's ok)

I just need to pull the water pump and do the clearancing. thanks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hopefully the manifold seated tight to the donut, it won't pull forward once the manifold bolts are tightened.
If it leaks at the donut you will have to buy another set of gaskets and start over.
Did you match the manifold gaskets to the manifold or the heads?
If the center ports on your gaskets are square instead of rectangular you will know as soon as you start it.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Disregard my post in the high temp paint post I see your working on my concern.
Here is a post on PY about the plate clearance reference;
Finally, A CORRECT 63-67 Water Pump! - PY Online Forums


----------

